
Who Takes More Risk, The VC or The Entrepreneur? - pchristensen
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/04/who-takes-more-risk-vc-or-entrepreneur.html
======
pchristensen
A deeper explanation of the "portfolio" view of investing.

